# Bouncy Hits The Big Time



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

:spin::spin:

:tumble::tumble:

:spin::tumble:



:spin::spin:

:tumble::tumble:

:spin::tumble:



:spin::spin:

[Edited on 2-25-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## dswatts (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the rock group Styx said it best...

&quot;too much time on my hands....&quot;




Dwayne


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm sure it's a bluegrass beat that those bouncys are dancing to.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote:c8e1d3b170][i:c8e1d3b170]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:c8e1d3b170]
I'm sure it's a bluegrass beat that those bouncys are dancing to. [/quote:c8e1d3b170]

Reply...

Actually, it's the sound of the Irish piper:biggrin:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

A platoon of bouncy's marching to the mess hall for chow.

















[Edited on 2-26-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to rain on your parade Laddy:tongue:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

Corporal Sean O'Bouncy doing his morning physical training...

:roll:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 25, 2004)

The platoon if they are still so bouncy after eating......



















:biggrin:

[Edited on 2-26-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2004)

A platoon stragler...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 25, 2004)

:wr30:


Reformed Christians laughing at Satan's meager attempts...

Chris


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

This little Bouncy is tired because his Drill Instructor made him walk firewatch 3 nights in a row:yawn:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 25, 2004)

:flaming::flaming::flaming:

The platoon stragler about to be confronted by his 3 angry Drill Instructors


----------



## JohnV (Feb 26, 2004)

:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:
:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:
:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:
:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:
:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:

 :cool_rsvd:



The Dutch platoon, with sarge, cap'n, and, you know, the guy who always has a better way.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Feb 26, 2004)

:wr51:

LOL JohnV. Brilliant humour for a thursday morning at the desk!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 26, 2004)

Drop and give me fifty maggots!
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:
:wr51::wr51:


----------



## JonathonHunt (Feb 26, 2004)

The Corps of Bouncy must be very fit - they are doing push ups with a smile on their faces!

:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:
:smilegrin::smilegrin:


Here they are at their annual dental checkup inspection parade.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2004)

uzzled:

The entire platoon after Pvt. 'Dufus' told the Sgt. :flaming: what they were really laughing about. Guess who's the rat.

[Edited on 2-26-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------



## kceaster (Feb 26, 2004)

:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:


uzzled:

Formation after a 96.

KC


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

Corporal O'Bouncy with his plane ticket home:biggrin:

[Edited on 2-26-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

> [i:33c91699c1]Originally posted by kceaster[/i:33c91699c1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pastorway (Feb 26, 2004)

Did anyone give Scott's Drill Instructor the Fifty Maggots he wanted?



:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 26, 2004)

Funny Phillip.
I forgot the comma..........hahahahahaha

Corporal o'Bouncey and his platoon in water training:


----------



## JohnV (Feb 26, 2004)

Gregg's bouncy brigade picking up commas left lying around

,,,,
,,,,
,,,,
,,,,
,,,,


'cause they are (pro)verbal landmines

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

This is little Paddy McBouncys mom after listening to Paddy practice his bagpipes for 4 hours:wr9:


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2004)

[quote:db17bc578c]'cause they are (pro)verbal landmines[/quote:db17bc578c]

John, that made me laugh so hard I woke up my daughter! It was also so dry I'm going to have to rehydrate!


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2004)

Don't worry, Lawrence, the rehydration brigade is on its way.

   
   
   
   
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:
:wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50::wr50:

Bouncy's contribution to get Lawrence a cold drink

[edited to ensure exact change used to purchase cold drink]

[Edited on 2-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2004)

You mean a Canadian military? Isn't that an oxymoron? 

Are you kidding? There isn't enough American beer for that. 

We had a great plan, though. We figured that if we ever came under attack, we would have saved up enough money by not having a military that we could hire Charles Bronson, Clint Eastwood, Sylverster Stalone, and Jean Claude Van Dam. We were hoping that Red Skelton would volunteer to led them. I mean Red Buttons. We were also holding high hopes to get Francis the talking mule too, but he kicked the bucket (I mean, of course, the bucket we carried our cash in. We had stopped at the border to exchange the currency and everything. )

I would tell you more, but we have to have some secrets here, otherwise there would be no sense to it.

And here is my contribution for Lawrence's rehydration:wr50:



[Edited on 2-28-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

Bouncy during his teenage rebellious years.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2004)

[quote:7c6ae3b675]that confirms it. Canada's evil is oozing down on us like mapel syrup [/quote:7c6ae3b675]
Sweet, ain't it?


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

:thumbup::roll: A Bouncy Yo-Yo

[Edited on 2-28-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

A lightheaded Bouncy


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2004)

[quote:314f19f082][i:314f19f082]Originally posted by Gregg[/i:314f19f082]
:thumbup::roll: A Bouncy Yo-Yo
[/quote:314f19f082]
Now that one makes my day. I gotta show the kids that one. By the way, they have been following these, and they are getting quite a kick out of them all.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

A yodeling Bouncy


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 28, 2004)

Private Bouncy as seen through nightvision goggles.

[b:388e604d61]kiss: )kiss: )[/b:388e604d61]

[Edited on 2-28-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

Bouncy 5 seconds after being acquired by night-vision goggles:

:saint:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

Bouncy's Mom, Dad, and brother after they hear about his acquisition by night-vision goggles:

 :sad::no:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

Bouncy's Platoon as they move PuritanSailor up a notch on their most wanted list:







.... 






(Note 5th row, second space......Bouncy's spot)


:shocked:

And later that afternoon....LOOK, Bouncy's brother enlisted!!





:no:











[Edited on 2-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

And here we have a look at a new recruit before entring basic: 

:wr9:

and then after his first regualtion hair cut wondering where all his hair went (the recruiter said nothing about this.......) :

uzzled:


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 28, 2004)

Bouncy's brother after 8 mile with ruck



Bouncy's brother when he sees live fire for the first time


----------



## kceaster (Feb 28, 2004)

DI's having a bit of fun.


:flaming::yawn:

&quot;Sound off, Private Bouncy!&quot;


:flaming::smilegrin:

&quot;Wipe that smile off your face!&quot;

:flaming:

&quot;Here's a toast to Chesty Puller! Now Drink that waterbowl.&quot;


KC


----------



## Gregg (Feb 28, 2004)

You can tell that KC spent some time in the Corps.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 28, 2004)

This Little bouncy is taking his annual eye exam:wink2:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 28, 2004)

The Puritan Sailor performing a double &quot;About Face&quot; while taking part in the Captain's Command Inspection.:spin:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 28, 2004)

Puritan Sailor doing P.T. with Private Bouncy for failing the inspection...
:wr51::wr51:


Puritan Sailor standing extra watch with Private Bouncy because he failed the inspection...


----------



## Gregg (Feb 28, 2004)

The &quot;Town Crier&quot; Bouncy:yawn:


----------



## Gregg (Feb 28, 2004)

Bouncy the Snowman:wr9:


----------



## Gregg (Mar 1, 2004)

Following the facial expressions of Pvt. Bouncy as he gets underway with latrine cleanout duty while in base camp.

uzzled:

:no:
:shocked:
:yawn:

:sad:
 
:wink1:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 1, 2004)

Pvt Bouncy's platoon and DI as they watch him go about latrine duty:










 :smug_b:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 1, 2004)

And that same platoon when time comes to pick someone else for latrine duty:

:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint:
:saint::saint::saint::saint::saint: 

and while the DI is making his choice, this is how the platoon thinks about him:

:wr30:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2004)

Private Bouncy getting selected again for latrine duty. 

uzzled:

:no:


----------



## Gregg (Mar 2, 2004)

:tumble: Bowling ball Bouncy


----------



## Gregg (Mar 2, 2004)

Syncronized Swimming Bouncies




:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 2, 2004)

road kill bouncy



_______



hehehe, poor flat bouncy.....


----------



## Gregg (Mar 2, 2004)

Easy Rider Bouncy


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2004)

Invisible Man Bouncy


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 2, 2004)

Sgt. Bouncy after achieving MOS 8451






You can't see him, but he can see you. . .


----------

